# Кто нибудь лечился в этой клинике?



## Натусик (24 Май 2006)

Народ отзовитесь кто лечился в этой клинике и лечил имено 3 или 4 степень сколиоза? очень надо. Просто не хочу потратить денги просто так.


----------



## Admin (24 Май 2006)

Вы о какой клинике говорите?


----------



## Натусик (25 Май 2006)

Про доктора Бобыря А. И. которая находиться на Проспекте мира


----------



## Ольга-Р (17 Июн 2006)

У меня проблемы с позвоночником, но сама я пойти в эту клинику (Бобыря) не рискнула. Направила мужа. Он давно страдает от болей в позвоночнике. Я ему сказала: "Если тебе поможет, станет легче, тогда и я пойду". После первого посещения врача, никакого измнения в ощущениях, связанных с позвоночником не прозошло. У него болело в районе пояснице, так и продолжало болеть, после второго сеанса - то же самое.  Может быть улучшение наступит позже, после продолжительных упражнений, которые они рекомендуют, не знаю. Теперь раздумываю, стоит ли идти мне самой, тратить деньги.:rolleyes:


----------



## Н.М. (17 Июн 2006)

Как-будет улучшение, сообщите, я имею ввиду вашего мужа. Я собираюсь к ним поехать, в клинику. Только вот что-то мало сообщений, что действительно помогает:


----------



## Натусик (19 Июн 2006)

Да, что-то мало сообщений, может, он плохой врач.


----------



## Admin (25 Июн 2006)

Н.М. написал(а):
			
		

> Как-будет улучшение, сообщите, я имею ввиду вашего мужа. Я собираюсь к ним поехать, в клинику. Только вот что-то мало сообщений, что действительно помогает:


К счастью для пациентов, которые вылечились у доктора и немного жаль для нас, что как только человек получает медицинскую помощь, он не посещает форумы, поэтому нет ответов.

Что касается профессионализма докторов в клинике, я без всякой рекламы могу сообщить: в этой клинике лечился мой партнер - Лидия.

Примерно года 2 назад. У нее был сколиоз. Ее вылечили (до этого она много врачей посещала). Это факт, поэтому я с чистой совестью советую клинику Бобыря (о других врачах не знаю)

К сожалению, многие пациенты, получив облегчение после процедур - не прислушиваются к советам о лечебной гимнастике.


----------



## Анатолий (26 Июн 2006)

Спасибо Павел за добрые слова к нашей клинике!
В действительности при облегчении пациенты забывают про доктора, и это хорошо!
И многие забывают про лечебные упражнения, которые подбирает доктор, при различных заболеваниях. Так как проблема прошла и боль отступила. Но мы советуем всем нашим пациентам относиться  к гимнастике как к необходимости для «жизни позвоночника» и эта основа.


----------



## Натусик (26 Июн 2006)

Я просто боюсь, что мне просто на хватит денег. У меня к октябрю будет только 30000тысяч. Боюсь, что не хватит.


----------



## Helen (27 Июн 2006)

Напоминаю, что лишь несколько сеансов будут проведены в клинике, а вот дома Вам предстоит много занятий (в соответствие со специальным(!) комплексом упражнений, которому Вас обучат специалисты.


----------



## Анатолий (27 Июн 2006)

Здравствуйте , Натусик!
Вы очень много пишите!
А  конкретных действий не принимаете!
Вам просто необходимо приехать на консультацию, где доктор конкретно обсудит Вашу проблему и дальнейший подход к лечению


----------

